# freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE upgrade hangs



## mergenchik (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I've 8.1-RELEASE installed, I've wanted to upgrade it to 8.2-RELEASE but during upgrade 

process hangs on 


```
Preparing to download files...
```

and stays there for a long time. I've tried this four times currently, first time I've left upgrade for a whole night, hanged on that. 

The system is installed on VirtualBox on Mac OS X 10.6.6, before "Preparing to download files... " stage I can see that hard drive and network activity indicators are flashing, but at that stage no flashing. I've asked for help at ##freebsd channel at freenode.net. They asked to check for /var/db/freebsd-update/. Checked, it is not empty, there are some files and folders. So, I'm now here 
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

Is networking set up correctly in the VM? Can you access the internet correctly from within your FreeBSD VM?


----------



## mergenchik (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, no problem with network. Just 2 hours ago I decided to install mysql-server from ports, I have run the code below

```
portsnap fetch
```
but it stuck for 1.5 hours at "Verifying snapshot integrity... " stage.


----------



## mergenchik (Feb 28, 2011)

False alarm 
Now stage "Preparing to download files... " has finished "Done" appeared 
But I think it took too long, and no informative messages seen. Now waiting portsnap fetch's snapshot integrity to finish.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 28, 2011)

You might want to upgrade to 4.04. It solves some issues, at least it did in my Mac.


----------



## mergenchik (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Gkontos, I waited for verification to complete very long and now it is ok. May be I somehow upgraded it . Thanks for help. How to mark this thread as solved? I can't see anywhere


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

mergenchik said:
			
		

> How to mark this thread as solved? I can't see anywhere


Normally you edit the first post. But you can only edit posts once you have 10 posts and 10 days of membership.

I'm sure a mod will mark it solved for you.


----------

